# what do you think of NLP?



## Ken S. (Sep 22, 2005)

what do you think of NLP(Neuro Linguistic Programming)? 
Does it have any thing to do with the New Age Movement? I notice that there is a church group orgainizing talk to promote NLP in Hong Kong. Would you have anything to comment on?


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a book on it that I started reading a couple of years ago, and I don't remember it being any worse than your typical self-help nonsense. But I only got halfway through. I'd look through it again to help you, but I think I sold it to Half Price.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 22, 2005)

What the heck is NLP? I don't even know what it is.


Laura you read some big books to be a college freshman, and to have read books about neuro-programming "a couple of years ago." Sheesh! I was skipping class when I was 14 or 15, not reading all the time... that has since changed of course.


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> What the heck is NLP? I don't even know what it is.
> 
> 
> Laura you read some big books to be a college freshman, and to have read books about neuro-programming "a couple of years ago." Sheesh! I was skipping class when I was 14 or 15, not reading all the time... that has since changed of course.



NLP sounds really technical, and of course they'd like to have you think that it is "scientifically verifiable," but like I said, all it is is self-help. There are all sorts of stupid exercises to do - e.g. you can "anchor" positive emotions to certain bodily movements, so that whenever you're feeling stressed out or lacking confidence you make your little unique bodily movement and your brain is fooled into thinking that it's all better. Seriously.

Yeah, I've pretty much always been a child prodigy. *rolls eyes to the sky* I just have weird interests. And note that I didn't _finish_ the book...


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks Laura!

I just worried that it has anything to do with New Age Movement as the movement has already affect psychology.


----------



## sola_gratia (Sep 25, 2005)

Well..."anchoring" is also used as a psychological method of interrogation. I read a book a few years ago called "Never Be Lied to Again." It was basically a book on how to interrogate people.


----------

